# Herts & Middx show



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

is anyone going to this show in Sept ? in Luton ?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

no sorry, will be at the wyvern tho?
good luck..


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

wow not to far from me maybe i will go as member of public


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

might do if remember about it,
prob take merlin along and zak as well


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awwwwww seems that its going to be a quiet show  
not many people going i think alot are going to the one in birmingham


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

No again bit far but good luck StaceyI'm sure you'll do well and have a great day


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> No again bit far but good luck StaceyI'm sure you'll do well and have a great day


awwwww thanks hun  am sure we will 
lets hope we come back with reds  then be able to go to the supreme


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

yA know reds a great color and will go very well with ya decor love


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

oooooo hope so lol i want lots and lots of red


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Yep iv sent my forms off, so yipppeeeee my 1st show, *


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Yep iv sent my forms off, so yipppeeeee my 1st show, *


yay  !!!!!!!!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

to far from me im afraid but good luck rottie i hope you're cat does well too, we will be at the Wyvern too.


----------

